# Have fun with terrarium



## AnhBui (5 Apr 2018)

I accidentally found three leftover wooden wine boxes, while my colleagues were doing storage cleanup. Well it's time to bring them a new life

Chosen plants are hardy and they require less care and water, and plant base is made of dried coconut shells. I applied some aquascaping techniques and they are really helpful


























And this is its video I filmed yesterday


----------



## AnhBui (28 Apr 2018)

Today I created another terrarium from my old aquarium. I took down it two weeks ago, cleaned the tank





Compare to planted tank I can say maintaining a terrarium is cheaper and easier to control. Depend on your budget you can either use dirt or any substrate available

My experiment of mixing dried coconut shells with aquarium substrate has proven that it provides enough nutrients and has the ability of maintaining moisture for plants

Here is how I started 

Positioning wood





Preparing plants





I bought these plants from GreenCubic. And unfortunately I don’t know exactly their names













Placing my plants and visualizing how it does look





Adding base layer of dried coconut shells




I normally don’t take pictures of my progress. It’s because of my work habits. Once I start I don’t want to lose my focus. And there is nothing secret here. My steps are
1. Add plants
2. Cover root by a layer of substrate and then another layer of coconut shell and a thin layer of substrate for final touches 

Now let’s enjoy my final terrarium scape

Misty forest 





View from top





View from the right




View from the left




Fern and I love it




Clear up 




And finally video of it


----------



## AnhBui (30 Apr 2018)

Made another terrarium for friend. Low cost and easy to maintain. Whole system is using natural sunlight and you can keep it moist by a spray bottle daily


----------



## AnhBui (5 May 2018)

My fern collection is getting bigger


----------



## AnhBui (10 May 2018)

Created another open top 360 viewing terrarium. Most plants are local


----------



## AnhBui (27 May 2018)

Create one more


----------



## AnhBui (27 May 2018)

Create one more

View attachment 115541 View attachment 115542 View attachment 115543 View attachment 115544


----------



## Sarpijk (27 May 2018)

Have you thought of using a fogger for misting the whole system?


----------



## AnhBui (27 May 2018)

No, it does not need to invest such systems. Just spray bottle is enough


----------



## Angus (27 May 2018)

Air plants? cool!


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jun 2018)

Creating another. Aquascaping has great influences on my creation


----------



## AnhBui (6 Jul 2018)

Created two small sized vivariums this week



and


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Jul 2018)

Can you give some info on the plants used


----------



## AnhBui (7 Jul 2018)

PARAGUAY said:


> Can you give some info on the plants used



They are several terrestrial fern species, Crassula arborescens, Anoectochilus roxburghi, wild collected mosses


----------

